# Can my rig stream LoL {helpp!}



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

I simply want to stream league of legends, and have the gameplay "playable" when stremaing.. I have tried xsplit and a couple of other program to stream with... I even called my ISP and had them provision me high internet, and try to stream but I still had issues. When they provisioned at one point I had 28mb/s Download and 4mb/s upload, and the fps ingame wasn't bareable to last hit, must less play.

So I'm going to give the specs of my computer, and any help on this matter is appreciated!

*System*

*Operating System* Windows vista home premium

*Graphics / video card* Nividia GeForce9200
*
Manufacturer* Acer

*Model* Aspire x1200 / x3200
*
Processor* AMD Athlon Dual Core Processor 4850e  2.5ghz
*
Memory* (Ram) 3gb

*system* type 32 bit operating system


Any help is appreciated to the newcomer' around here. Thanks so much and I hope to get some word about this


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 21, 2011)

Need a better video card and maybe CPU also.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Need a better video card and maybe CPU also.



My motherboard so small. I talked to my computer man today, and he said I should be able to stream... He also gave me a recomendation on a video card, I think 169$ Nvidia gtx460 maybe? I'm sure I could have another 2gb stick of ram for what 25$? But explain to me the CPU? I'm somewhat literate with computers....AND if I did upgrade this stuff, would I be able to for sure stream!?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 21, 2011)

Better video card for sure the GTX460 will handle it. The CPU should be alright.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Better video card for sure the GTX460 will handle it. The CPU should be alright.



yea I think that was the name of it, roughtly 170$ from the dude. Should I get the ram with it too!? just upgrade it.. I also have a Radeon x1650 graphics card.. IDK if that's better or worse...

So with a new graphics card and ram you gaurantee I can stream!? What upload speed is a necessity to stream with.. That's the other issue


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> My motherboard so small. I talked to my computer man today, and he said I should be able to stream... He also gave me a recomendation on a video card, I think 169$ Nvidia gtx460 maybe? I'm sure I could have another 2gb stick of ram for what 25$? But explain to me the CPU? I'm somewhat literate with computers....AND if I did upgrade this stuff, would I be able to for sure stream!?



Trying to decipher your post is a great game for me. 

Ok, your video card is important. It helps provide a good framerate for LoL. 

Upgrading your cpu will help specifically in LoL because of the many calculations it preforms for the 100's of actions, calculations, and memory management per second. 

And just for future reference, your illiterate with computers. Literate with computers implies you have knowledge of the topic and thus wouldn't need help.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes the gtx460 will be able to stream video. Any more than 3.5gb of memory will not be used or seen with a 32bit operating system. I'm not sure on down load speeds but what you have should be good.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Trying to decipher your post is a great game for me.
> 
> Ok, your video card is important. It helps provide a good framerate for LoL.
> 
> ...




Lol you're so knowledgeable! So what recommendation would you say for the graphics card, and to update the cpu, i'd have to get a new motherboard correct!?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

if your just going to be playing light games like LoL you don't need something as powerful as a 470... I would say get a cheaper video card and a quad core.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Yes the gtx460 will be able to stream video. Any more than 3.5gb of memory will not be used or seen with a 32bit operating system. I'm not sure on down load speeds but what you have should be good.



technically 32bit cannot handle more virtual memory than 2^32 (4,294,967,296 bytes) which is roughly 4GB. His system will not be able to utilize more than that amount including video card so with a 1GB GTX460 he will only be able to use 3GB of ram and with a 512mb card 3.5GB.

A GTX460 should be able to stream video assuming the processor can handle the added overhead. More than likely with an old K8 dual core it will not be able to do so seamlessly at anything considered higher resolution. He also has a Mini ITX based motherboard (ECS built Nforce 9200 board to be exact) that has a single PCI-e 16x slot the case it is in however will only accept half height cards. Best bet in that case is a GT430 or GT520 to keep within the case and within the power envelope. Both cards are readily available for under $80. This being said you will be relegated to low res.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> technically 32bit cannot handle more virtual memory than 2^32 (4,294,967,296 bytes) which is roughly 4GB. His system will not be able to utilize more than that amount including video card so with a 1GB GTX460 he will only be able to use 3GB of ram and with a 512mb card 3.5GB.
> 
> A GTX460 should be able to stream video assuming the processor can handle the added overhead. More than likely with an old K8 dual core it will not be able to do so seamlessly at anything considered higher resolution. He also has a Mini ITX based motherboard (ECS built Nforce 9200 board to be exact) that has a single PCI-e 16x slot the case it is in however will only accept half height cards. Best bet in that case is a GT430 or GT520 to keep within the case and within the power envelope. Both cards are readily available for under $80. This being said you will be relegated to low res.



So with either card, would I be able to stream? and what is a recommended upload speed for a "light" game like LoL..... And upgrade my CPU, in that case would I just want to buy a whole new motherboard?!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> So with either card, would I be able to stream? and what is a recommended upload speed for a "light" game like LoL..... And upgrade my CPU, in that case would I just want to buy a whole new motherboard?!



I think the first question we should've asked is how much are you willing to spend? and guys,  It's not like hes running crysis on  max... my old 5770 can run bbc2 on high with 4xAA.. he could get a 5750 for $80 and it could run LoL fine. Also, do you know if your mobo is am2+ compabtile? Last I checked you can get a quad core of tiger direct for under $100


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> So with either card, would I be able to stream? and what is a recommended upload speed for a "light" game like LoL..... And upgrade my CPU, in that case would I just want to buy a whole new motherboard?!



In all honesty for that particular game you should be fine with the CPU you already have and an upgraded video card. Upload speed wise it will depend the resolution you stream at there is a huge difference between 640x480 (480P) and 1920x1080 (1080P) for upload. Most mid range internet packages can stream video reasonably well.


any of these should work well and all are pretty cheap. 

ZOTAC ZT-40603-10L GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 1GB 128-...
ZOTAC ZT-50603-10L GeForce GT 520 (Fermi) 1GB 64-b...
XFX PV-T95G-ZNF2 GeForce 9500 GT 1GB 128-bit DDR2 ...



Kevinheraiz said:


> I think the first question we should've asked is how much are you willing to spend? and guys,  It's not like hes running crysis on  max... my old 5770 can run bbc2 on high with 4xAA.. he could get a 5750 for $80 and it could run LoL fine. Also, do you know if your mobo is am2+ compabtile? Last I checked you can get a quad core of tiger direct for under $100




The board in that system has 45W TDP on it. It should be AM2+ judging from chipset. However it is highly unlikely it was updated bios wise.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> In all honesty for that particular game you should be fine with the CPU you already have and an upgraded video card. Upload speed wise it will depend the resolution you stream at there is a huge difference between 640x480 (480P) and 1920x1080 (1080P) for upload. Most mid range internet packages can stream video reasonably well.
> 
> 
> any of these should work well and all are pretty cheap.
> ...



^ pree good card for the price. I'm guessing it's a HP prebuilt.. you can find tons of unlocked/updated bios' made by users. I belive there is a thread somewhere where you can just request them.. I don't trust it too much though you never know if a coder is just pissed off and wants to screw with your mobo.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think the first question we should've asked is how much are you willing to spend? and guys,  It's not like hes running crysis on  max... my old 5770 can run bbc2 on high with 4xAA.. he could get a 5750 for $80 and it could run LoL fine. Also, do you know if your mobo is am2+ compabtile? Last I checked you can get a quad core of tiger direct for under $100




So it's possible to put a quad core on this mobo? : O
I'm going to the computer place, and to see for sure, but just wanted info, I like to research! I'm sure this man would help me "update my bios" he's capable 100%  So graphics card for sure!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> ^ pree good card for the price. I'm guessing it's a HP prebuilt.. you can find tons of unlocked/updated bios' made by users. I belive there is a thread somewhere where you can just request them.. I don't trust it too much though you never know if a coder is just pissed off and wants to screw with your mobo.



Its an acer according to the OP their low profile mini ITX box. It is honestly a toss up on CPU support. It may or may not support phenom or phenom II chips due to BIOS.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm, do you know the name of your motherboard? It's usually near the middle and in white writing and is kinda big (size 40ish font)


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its an acer according to the OP their low profile mini ITX box. It is honestly a toss up on CPU support. It may or may not support phenom or phenom II chips due to BIOS.



mini is hence how small it is in this big case... Is there a way to see if it is capable of the phenom series!? And is it practical to upgrade the CPU because you said a toss up on CPU support.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> mini is hence how small it is in this big case... Is there a way to see if it is capable of the phenom series!? And is it practical to upgrade the CPU because you said a toss up on CPU support.



Find out the exact model number of your system and I can look it up. should be Aspire X1200-?????


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Find out the exact model number of your system and I can look it up. should be Aspire X1200-?????



could you direct me where to look? or would I have to actually dig in the case and look on the mobo? I can take a pic, infact I will do so now


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

A pic would be fine, make sure that half the board isn't blocked out by flash


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Tell me if that works and i'll also look on mobo for the info kevin!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

hmmm thats a micro ATX not a mini ITX. That's not what google pulls for an Aspire X1200. The motherboard version will be on one of those barcodes on the right hand side of the photo.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> http://i52.tinypic.com/24nqs6c.jpg
> 
> 
> Tell me if that works and i'll also look on mobo for the info kevin!



If you can't find it on the mobo the stickers on the right side should have some info... CD does that look like the one you found?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If you can't find it on the mobo the stickers on the right side should have some info... CD does that look like the one you found?



Nope wrong model number from the OP. No big deal means it can run full height cards and makes me recommend something along the lines of a GTS450.


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 21, 2011)

Going by what little of the vrm area is visible in that picture i would assume processor selection may possibly be limited by wattage as well as bios support.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> Going by what little of the vrm area is visible in that picture i would assume processor selection may possibly be limited by wattage as well as bios support.



looks like a basic 3+1 VRM should be ok with 45-65w chips.


----------



## bear jesus (Sep 21, 2011)

cdawall said:


> looks like a basic 3+1 VRM should be ok with 45-65w chips.



Yea, i was thinking possibly 65w of which the selection seams limited where i normally buy although i assume it would likely vary quite a bit depending on shopping location/site.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> If you can't find it on the mobo the stickers on the right side should have some info... CD does that look like the one you found?



I am SO SO sorry to *EVERYONE* last night we had an internet outgage...


as for cdawall, and kev, I could very well give you the "guid"? number on the barcode, or the other, just let me know which one you need.

So we now know it's the MICRO even smaller! than the mini hah. Were getting somewhere


----------



## Evolved (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> I simply want to stream league of legends, and have the gameplay "playable" when stremaing.. I have tried xsplit and a couple of other program to stream with... I even called my ISP and had them provision me high internet, and try to stream but I still had issues. When they provisioned at one point I had 28mb/s Download and 4mb/s upload, and the fps ingame wasn't bareable to last hit, must less play.
> 
> So I'm going to give the specs of my computer, and any help on this matter is appreciated!
> 
> ...



You WILL NEED a very high-end system to stream LoL in high quality, and still have a minimum of 60fps in-game.

I know by experience, and have been streaming LoL for over a year now. I used to stream on a Core 2 Duo E8400 (OC'ed to 4.4Ghz), and a Sapphire HD4870 1GB video card, and had a shitty quality stream and had 25fps in-game.

I stress, you WILL NEED AT LEAST a Phenom II X6 1100T, or a 2500K/2600K CPU and a HD6870 (OR EQUIVALENT). Streaming is extremely CPU HEAVY BASED!

Unless you plan on playing at only 1280x720 and medium to low settings, then you will need a very high-end system for high fps in-game, and a quality stream.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Evolved said:


> You WILL NEED a very high-end system to stream LoL in high quality, and still have a minimum of 60fps in-game.
> 
> I know by experience, and have been streaming LoL for over a year now. I used to stream on a Core 2 Duo E8400 (OC'ed to 4.4Ghz), and a Sapphire HD4870 1GB video card, and had a shitty quality stream and had 25fps in-game.
> 
> ...



So first off, I only get around 35fps ingame now, with music etc... I get the 19-15 range while trying to stream on low quality and all settings turned low....


So is this computer upgradable to be able to stream LoL? : X

Edit*** Add me and lets duo que sometime while you stream bra


----------



## Evolved (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> So first off, I only get around 35fps ingame now, with music etc... I get the 19-15 range while trying to stream on low quality and all settings turned low....
> 
> So is this computer upgradable to be able to stream LoL? : X



Most definitely NOT!

You will need to build a new PC from the ground up.

For your new build, make sure to have AT THE VERY LEAST an AMD Phenom II X6 1100T (if you want more VALUE in your build).

Or get at least an Intel i5 2500K if you're willing to spend more (and of course an HD6870 or GTX560 Ti).

Those are the two MAJOR and most important components (and also 8GB of RAM)


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Evolved said:


> Most definitely NOT!
> 
> You will need to build a new PC from the ground up.
> 
> ...





doesn't sound too fun or inspiring! Anyone else have any input on this topic!?


----------



## Evolved (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasm said:


> doesn't sound too fun or inspiring!



or you could make your stream look like 'Dyrus'


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Evolved said:


> or you could make your stream look like 'Dyrus'



that's pretty funny! haha I just wanna stream! : ( no fun, working on getting the motherboard model number?


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 21, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Fantasm, do you know the name of your motherboard? It's usually near the middle and in white writing and is kinda big (size 40ish font)



I used everest home edition to get this invo on the mobo
Field	ValueMotherboard ID	03/03/2009-NF-MCP78-8A61O001C-00





-NF-MCP78-8A61O001C-00. = Motherboard Name Acer Aspire X3200


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

What do you mean "stream?" Are you talking about a service like OnLive where you stream a video game to your computer?


----------



## Evolved (Sep 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> What do you mean "stream?" Are you talking about a service like OnLive where you stream a video game to your computer?



He means this: http://www.xsplit.com/


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

Evolved said:


> He means this: http://www.xsplit.com/



Ah, I see. Thanks. Well, his system is insufficient to handle this. The CPU is "do-able" but at 2.5ghz it needs a boost. 4gb of system RAM would help as well. That would cover XSplit. The GPU in his system is, for the lack of a better term, rubbish for anything other than looking at a desktop. That definitely needs to be replaced with a better card. With the current rig, even with a small upgrade I dont see it handling anythihng more than a 360p stream.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2011)

Evolved said:


> You WILL NEED a very high-end system to stream LoL in high quality, and still have a minimum of 60fps in-game.
> 
> I know by experience, and have been streaming LoL for over a year now. I used to stream on a Core 2 Duo E8400 (OC'ed to 4.4Ghz), and a Sapphire HD4870 1GB video card, and had a shitty quality stream and had 25fps in-game.
> 
> ...



that depends on the game entirely. He is playing an old WoW knock off read the entire post next time.


----------



## Evolved (Sep 22, 2011)

cdawall said:


> *that depends on the game entirely.* He is playing an *old WoW knock off* read the entire post next time.



Are you for real?

He plays League of Legends.

Requirements are quite high.

I know by experience, that if you want a high quality stream AND max settings in League of Legends, 
you will need a HIGH-END SYSTEM.

I answered his question; I even gave him an example from my own experiences.

Streaming with XSplit requires a high-end CPU, and utilizes A LOT of the CPU.

Read my posts and correspond it to his; and you'll realize something.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2011)

Evolved said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> He plays League of Legends.
> 
> ...



like hell he will







min specs are a freaking 2ghz P4 and FX series card. he will not be able to max the game out streaming but with a better VGA there is no reason he cannot run 1024x768 and stream. I think i covered in several posts he will not be streaming HD. He is already playing the game with a  midrange dual core and geforce 9200 obviously MAXING the game out isn't part of the plan. An inexpensive GPU upgrade and possibly a minor CPU upgrade will keep his current settings in the game and be able to stream. Maybe if you read the entire thread you will realize something.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just curious about how many viewers you have. I watch SC2 streams, everything from Day9 to Master players. 10000 viewers to about 10.


----------



## _Zod_ (Sep 22, 2011)

I would just re-purpose that PC for HTPC use and get myself something slightly more up to date, like.. perhaps this..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883103371

Of course you might not want to drop $400 at this point in time. At best if the motherboard supports it you could overclock that CPU to 3.0Ghz (I had the same CPU previously and it hits 3.0Ghz no problemo). Then get a low profile card in the $100 range.


----------



## Fantasm (Sep 22, 2011)

cdawall said:


> like hell he will
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110921/Capture136.jpg
> 
> min specs are a freaking 2ghz P4 and FX series card. he will not be able to max the game out streaming but with a better VGA there is no reason he cannot run 1024x768 and stream. I think i covered in several posts he will not be streaming HD. He is already playing the game with a  midrange dual core and geforce 9200 obviously MAXING the game out isn't part of the plan. An inexpensive GPU upgrade and possibly a minor CPU upgrade will keep his current settings in the game and be able to stream. Maybe if you read the entire thread you will realize something.



Yea i've stated I play LoL on all low settings now only grab about 35fps ingame, of course I have the option set at "stable" so blah....

I just want to be able to stream, and still be able to last hit, and not be all choppy. I would love to stream & have the gameplay I do when I don't stream.. Make since?!?




And CD, I gave you mobo model number bro!


----------



## Evolved (Sep 22, 2011)

cdawall said:


> like hell he will
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110921/Capture136.jpg
> 
> min specs are a freaking 2ghz P4 and FX series card. he will not be able to max the game out streaming but with a better VGA there is no reason he cannot run 1024x768 and stream. I think i covered in several posts he will not be streaming HD. He is already playing the game with a  midrange dual core and geforce 9200 obviously MAXING the game out isn't part of the plan. An inexpensive GPU upgrade and possibly a minor CPU upgrade will keep his current settings in the game and be able to stream. Maybe if you read the entire thread you will realize something.



I know by *experience*.

*YOU* do not.

There is SO MUCH more you're missing (behind the idea and reason of streaming League of Legends). There are a lot of factors involved for streaming League (not just playability and functionality), which you do not understand.

/thread.


----------



## ElWapo973 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yep Evovled is right, I'm another long time LoL player(over 1200 games under my belt) and have watched a considerable number of streams as well as spoken to people who stream LoL specifically. I know just from speaking with them how taxing even on a good system to stream at anything above 480p is. This is just an unfortunate fact, all specs and technicalities aside.


----------



## Nesters (Sep 22, 2011)

I also know by experience that streaming on shitty PCs ain't that bad but usually not worth it, you won't get any viewers if stream lags or is low res.

Get a job, earn some cash, buy a whole new pc and then think again - do you really want to stream?


----------

